# Anyone fish the Davis Beach area on Tyndall AFB?



## Brice Bishop (Dec 9, 2019)

I’ve fished this bay and caught jack crevalle there. We were targeting red fish and turned around to see a school of jacks in the middle of the bay.


----------

